
Architecture: What are the most beautiful buildings in the world? - olalonde
http://www.quora.com/Architecture/What-are-the-most-beautiful-buildings-in-the-world
======
kevin_morrill
Hands down Frank Lloyd Wright's Fallingwater.

If you don't have it on your bucket list, make sure to add going to take the
tour there. The outside is not nearly as impressive as the experience of being
on the inside and imagining yourself living there. Wright understood that the
beauty on the outside isn't nearly as important as the feeling of being
inside.

------
petervandijck
Our house? I like it :)
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/petervandijck/sets/721576255515...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/petervandijck/sets/72157625551541954/)

~~~
eberfreitas
It's lovely :) I had to comment!

------
abecedarius
Curious how there are hardly any bold colors outside of Russia. Why Russia?

